# Need help identifying this glass "decoration"



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

that piece looks to be artwork, hence the signature, not manufactured.

DM


----------



## mikeroberts77 (Nov 6, 2008)

Doh!

Man... I'm hoping I can find some info on these somewhere. 

Thanks for the reply,

Mike


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.kmglassfusion.com/glass.html has some more examples similar to what you show. if you are trying to find more of the same design, it is unlikely. find the artist.

DM


----------



## mikeroberts77 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks again. Greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## kittypu (Nov 10, 2008)

i think you should check glasswebsite, independentglass etc .....


----------



## Radi8 (Nov 17, 2008)

Try Etsy. Maybe one of the artists there can recreate something similar. You can put in a "bid" and, hopefully, somebody will respond.


----------

